# Range Finders



## T.W.O. (Dec 13, 2004)

Looking to buy a Range Finder. What is best available for around $200-$300?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Two words...e bay


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think they keep getting better and cheaper. I use the nikon 400yd modle, but most of the name brand ones I have looked at seem very good. There are some brands that I have not heard of or looked at that seem to be very interesting as to price, but I think it is better to stick with products thta you knowand have a place to sent the unit in if repaires are needed. E-bay can give up some very good deals if you put in some time and jump in on a deal.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have used a Nikon Buckmaster 800 Laser Rangefinder for the past few years. While it works quite well I have not been overly impressed with the user friendliness of this unit. Namely this is the Eye Relief, and I find it impossible to use with my eye glasses on.

Recently our local shooters club held a find raiser raffle. One of the prizes we gave away was the new Nikon Monarc 800 Laser Rangefinder. This new Monarc is head and shoulders above the Buckmaster Series in my opinion. The eye piece lense is not recessed into the housing like on the Buckmaster, but rahter protrudes slightly to the rear of the unit. It also has a fold down rubber eye cup for eye glass users. The optics seemed quite good, being crisp and clear.

The Buckmaster series only read in even numbers, ie it would never read 75 yards for example, but would rather read out either 74 or 76 yards. The new Monarc not only reads out in odd numbers as well as even numbers, but I took several readings that showed for example 75.6 yards.

The down side is the is the Nikon Monarc 800 Laser Rangefinder is higher than you price limit. The only experience I have with any Laser Rangefinders other than the 2 Nikon units is the Lieca, and they are more expensive than the Nikon which is over your set limit to start with.

Larry


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i use a nikon laser 600, but i have found that it is kindof tough to see stuff in low light conditions. other than that i am happy with it.

kase


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

The Lieca 900 blows everything out of the water, but its quite abit out of your price limit. They are 500 bucks now. Two years ago you could get them for 400. Clarity is unsurpassed, and they are way brighter.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dl ... arch&fgtp=

Here is a Leica LRF 800 for $285.00


----------



## yngbowhnt05 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Nikon 800 Rangefinder Realtree Camo for Sale!!! $375 o.b.o. buy pays shipping. 1 year old, barely used, WORKS AWESOME!!!

email me at [email protected] if you have any questions or statements!*


----------



## highcountry (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Nikon Monarch 800 Realtree. I love it! The optics are awesome, it is fast and way accurate. I use it way more than I thought I would.
Also you can get them for about $300 on Ebay. I paid $360 retail at the local sporting goods store.


----------

